

Introduction to Fetch() API - tonyfreed
http://tonyfreed.com/blog/introduction_to_fetch_api

======
NKCSS
Why do people pretend promisses is someting different than event based
programming? The fact that you daisy-chain your event handlers doesn't make it
something other than syntactic shugar...

------
pothibo
I don't understand how Fetch API is an improvement over XMLHTTPRequest. To me,
this looks like a syntax _update_ but I don't see it being better or worse
than the previous installment.

Now that I think about it, I couldn't find any API related to download/upload
progress events with the Fetch API. If that's the case, it means it's an
actual regression to XMLHTTPRequest.

~~~
colinramsay
You can access the stream as it's coming in using fetch - would that let you
do progress? Seems like it would.

~~~
mreiland
Only if fetch allows you to grab the http headers of the request, otherwise
you have no way of identifying the size and at that point a simple circling
gif is about the best you can do.

------
dominotw
Atleast XMLHttpRequest was google searchable.

~~~
scotth
So is "fetch api".

